# DP/DR rapper



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Manic D is a musician with DP/DR. He has great lyrics and bad ass beats. If you're interested in a musician with DP/DR like us, click this link. It's great. He has a blog on his profile ("This is what's wrong with me") that tells all about his struggle with DP/DR. Check it out.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...ofile&friendID=1245081&Mytoken=20050820135209


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

We had a "Manic D" register here on June 29th.

So far only one post however, that being his photo in picture submissions:










This him, by any chance?

e


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup, that would be him. That's how I found out about him.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Da said:


> Yup, that would be him. That's how I found out about him.


Cool. 8)

e


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

He told me he wanted to do a song

although I don't consider myself a DP/DR rapper

i just rap and thats that


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

how can i get some of his sh!t?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

spaceplex1111 said:


> how can i get some of his sh!t?


Sewer diving? :?


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

mrmole said:


> spaceplex1111 said:
> 
> 
> > how can i get some of his sh!t?
> ...


Dick...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Manic D eh? He looks about as manic as a cabbage. It makes me wonder why most of the recent rappers look like Bank Managers with as much pain and suffering as someone with a fungal infection.

Still, if he's got DR/DP, then that's more than enough to make people manic. Does his music reflect his experiences with DR/DP? I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah he has a song out called "All these people". It kinda describes the hell you feel thinking about how many people are out there and how it feels when there ar many people around.

"There's too many people in this world, but I never feel like one of em..."


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

spaceplex1111 said:


> how can i get some of his sh!t?


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... 0825142647

There's a player on there. Just check it out.


----------

